# Robusto - G.L. Pease



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Tin Description:


> A selection of fine, ripe Virginia tobaccos is enhanced with the perfect measure of Maduro cigar leaf to provide an alluring spice, the suggestion of the richness of a great cigar, and a creamy smoke. A little Cyprian Latakia adds roundness and smoothes the edges, while fine Oriental tobaccos fill in the gaps. Complex and full flavored, yet very gentle on the tongue, Robusto is perfect with afternoon coffee, as a delicious finish to a wonderful meal, or as a stout and stalwart companion throughout the day.


I've been searching for an English or Balkan blend with more oomph - both in flavor and nicotine potency, and I think I may have finally found what I was looking for in a "cigar blend" of all places.

This makes sense though, as you can see from the description, Robusto is a Virginian-heavy English that just happens to have cigar tobacco as another spice in addition to latakia and orientals. I was a cigar smoker first. I like the taste, and that taste is here - but it's more of a hint and aftertaste. Again, I came to this blend looking for a truly stout English. The cigar leaf is just an interesting bonus, and I think anyone looking for a "cigar from a pipe" experience is going to walk away dissapointed. If Englishes and Balkans are your gotos, but you think you'd prefer something about eight times more tasty and potent than airy ole Squadron Leader, I think you'll like this a lot.

Nicotine-meter-wise, I've felt zilch from Westminster, a tiny bit from Abingdon, and an unmissable wallop from Hal O The Wynd. Robusto is close to Wynd here. I was functally buzzed - meaning I didn't have to sit.

Taste-wise this ranks below Westminster and Abingdon in complexity. The VA backbone is solid and really comes through, pile on the English spice tobaccos, and then the hint of cigar and... you're thinking that sounds complex - but the sum of these different flavors is not the stiched together Frankenstein you might imagine -- rather, they meld so well that it's diffucult to distinguish individual notes in this fugue of flavor.

Finally, I should mention that the burning characteristics are nearly flawless - well above par for other Pease offerings (with the exception of his broken flake blends).

I'm looking forward to a Robusto and Abingdon parfait to see if I can coax a little more complexity back into this robust juggernaught. But as is, this is a blend I will be smoking for years, and I'm thrilled to have finally found a latakia blend with strength equal to VAs and va/pers.


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

> I've been searching for an English or Balkan blend with more oomph - both in flavor and nicotine potency, and I think I may have finally found what I was looking for in a "cigar blend" of all places.


Now you're talking.



> If Englishes and Balkans are your gotos, but you think you'd prefer something about eight times more tasty and potent than airy ole Squadron Leader, I think you'll like this a lot.


Yes, Englishes and Balkans are my goto's and tastier is betterer.



> Nicotine-meter-wise, I've felt zilch from Westminster, a tiny bit from Abingdon, and an unmissable wallop from Hal O The Wynd. Robusto is close to Wynd here. I was functally buzzed - meaning I didn't have to sit.


OK..hic..where do I sign?:rotfl:

Thanks for posting.
:yo:


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

My tin arrived this morning and I just finished my second bowl. Excellent tobacco.
Straight out of the tin, the dryness level is perfect for lighting and loading. You are right about oomph!:boxing: Nice, stout, and cigarish. The nicotene buzz is there too. The timing here is perfect as I am working on some painting projects around the house. This stuff puts my mind in a perfect state for painting.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Excellent. I'm glad it didn't disappoint.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Have you tried Key Largo?
I like it better than Robusto.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

This one has always fascinated me due to the cigar leaf addition. I have experimented with my own homegrown cigar leaf blends. It is on my list of ones to try.


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

drastic_quench said:


> Excellent. I'm glad it didn't disappoint.


We have similar tastes and you expressed yourself quite well. This stuff goes well with a cup of joe in the morning. Once your head becomes immune to the nicotene buzz, the flavors really come through with this.

I have not tried the blends you compared this to. To me, it's a stronger version of Red Rapparee.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Hermit said:


> Have you tried Key Largo?
> I like it better than Robusto.


I hadn't at the time, but I've since smoked quite a bit of Key Largo. It is another great cigar blend, though surprisingly I found it to be an entirely different smoke. I would describe it as more refined, complex, and mellow compared to Robusto. And I do mean mellow as a compliment -- which is a rare exception for me.

KL must use a lighter cigar leaf, as I get maduro notes from Robusto and more claro or corojo notes with KL. Though the cigar is not at all dominant in either blend, it is especially subtle, but not elusive, in Key Largo.

Overall it is an excellent smoke, and both these excellent cigar blends are making it quite difficult for me to go back to smoking my Englishes and Balkans. I would heartily recommend either. They're well worth dedicating a briar to.

While va/pers are my favorite, and I'm developing a palate for pure VAs, I could really see cigar blends becoming my everyday go-to smoke. It's a very interesting little niche in the world of pipe blends.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Great review, Quench! You've definitely got me wanting to try both Robusto and Key Largo. Wait a minute...damn you, Quench! Now I have two MORE blends to buy.


----------



## Savinelli Guy (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi all my 1st post 8)

Just got back into the pipe, been playing with em from time to time over the last 10 years but this time its for good. Got to finish getting rid of the cig habit.

On your recommendation I am about to order some Robusto and in addition Westminister, Frog Morton and Balkan Sasieni and a Savinelli Dry System Rusticated. :roll:

Was just breaking in a Savinelli Harry line today and man what a great smoking pipe.

Paul


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm bumping this as I just tried Robusto and its pretty damn good. Super strong taste. I'd say this is one of few pipe tobaccos that is stronger than alot of cigars I've smoked. The mix of latakia and cigar leaf mellows the latakia a bit and makes it very smooth without being weak. Damn good.

If only the 8oz cans weren't as expensive as alot of other blends come by the pound. However, compared to cigars, it is still laughably cheap.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Brinson said:


> However, compared to cigars, it is still laughably cheap.


Ain't that the truth! :banana:

(I'd be savin' a fortune if I could stop buyin' pipes.)


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah, I realized today that I was seriously, seriously upset that some tobaccos I want to buy come out to 30 cents a bowl. Imagine if the cigars I want were 30 cents a stick...


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

I had a bowl of this for the first time in a good long while. Maybe 9 months or so. Fell in love with it right quick again. Good Stuff!


----------



## Kodos44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Great review, spot on! I received a sample of this and just gave it a go tonight. I'm looking for something heavier with a nice nic kick. This one did not disappoint.

Scott


----------



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

ChronoB said:


> damn you, Quench! Now I have two MORE blends to buy.


I am with you on that! Been eyeing the GLP line (especially the jacknife plug)


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I tried some at lunch.....
I really enjoyed the hearty finish that lingered longer than most..


----------

